# Bartok's Sonata is even harder than I imagined!



## Guest

This photo was taken after a contestant's performance in the Cincinnati International Piano Competition--she played Bartok's Sonata!


----------



## dwindladwayne

That's quite disquieting!


----------



## Ukko

Probably rouge - or a nose-pick gone bad.


----------



## ptr

My fingertips are crying with sympathy!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is that blackcurrant or raspberry? That's what our piano used to look like when the kids had finished with it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

She must have cut herself on a sharp key.



*crickets*


----------



## Pantheon

MoonlightSonata said:


> She must have cut herself on a sharp key.
> 
> *crickets*


Goodness me. That should belong on the classical jokes topic 

It was pretty clear to me that the Sonata was way out of my league, but now I have definitive proof. Though that piano does look similar to mine after it has been taken care of by my 4 year old brother.


----------



## Ukko

Just going by listening, that sonata isn't even _The_ difficult one. The 1944 violin sonata sounds harder to negotiate. Spine tingly effective too.


----------

